# planning and creating a website



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Just thought I'd share this with ya. These sites seems to have a lot of great info on how to plan and create a web site and/or blog. Lot of good free info here. Any use it if your into it. 

This is how to plan a website
http://www.2planawebsite.com/

This one is how to create a website
http://www.2createawebsite.com/

If any one has anything to add, add away :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

I would suggest to anyone looking at the above sites to do that and just * look* at the above sites.

The first link is really a way to get you to the second link.

The second link is an adsense and an affiliate site. They are generating revenue through both adsense and affiliate links that sell website building and hosting @ inflated prices. 

Study any free info, but do not get sucked into buying anything. 

There are very informative threads here to help you if your thinking about building/rebuilding/promoting your website. Ask away and you'll get plenty of help.


----------



## 32rclint (Aug 16, 2011)

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> I would suggest to anyone looking at the above sites to do that and just * look* at the above sites.
> 
> The first link is really a way to get you to the second link.
> 
> ...


Most articles that offer advice about starting a website/blog have their own service and use the article as a White Paper to sell their products. Definitely do read the articles but don't feel obligated to buy anything. Honestly, I found that hosting is essentially the same from company to company. There are different ways to go about creating the website - from scratch ($$$$ but looks very customized), template created by someone (very cheap but may come off that was as well), or a happy medium. I started with a basic template, added pictures and customization as I saw fit and my website looks nothing like your standard cookie-cutter website. It was free, so shop around and you will find something that fits your needs and budget.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

32rclint said:


> Most articles that offer advice about starting a website/blog have their own service and use the article as a White Paper to sell their products. Definitely do read the articles but don't feel obligated to buy anything. Honestly, I found that hosting is essentially the same from company to company. There are different ways to go about creating the website - from scratch ($$$$ but looks very customized), template created by someone (very cheap but may come off that was as well), or a happy medium. I started with a basic template, added pictures and customization as I saw fit and my website looks nothing like your standard cookie-cutter website. It was free, so shop around and you will find something that fits your needs and budget.


That's exactly what I did, I read the articles, but did not purchase anything from the site or their recommendations. I thought it had great how to videos with a good step by step. perfect for anyone want to start playing with a site, it seems to be simple as it can get real confusing trying to build your own


----------

